# How to terminate 6 months car rental contract with LCR? Kindly advice?



## gta (Mar 17, 2018)

My bf signed up for a 6 mths car rental contract with LCR because he is driving w Uber but it really sucks as he not only do not get to earn driving Uber but also have to end up forking out his own money to pay for the car rental. We want out but is there a way without having to lose anything? Kindly advise! 

Thank you!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Read the fine print and see what clauses it has. Likely not. These credit-check-free contracts are designed to make the dealership, the leasing agent, and King Khosrowshahi as much money as possible off your boyfriend and the rest of us ants.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Bite the bullet work hard get out ASAP and never do it again but most of all do not ruin your credit.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

gta said:


> My bf signed up for a 6 mths car rental contract with LCR because he is driving w Uber but it really sucks as he not only do not get to earn driving Uber but also have to end up forking out his own money to pay for the car rental. We want out but is there a way without having to lose anything? Kindly advise!
> 
> Thank you!


Park it in front of the entrance doors to HQ


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ubernomics said:


> Park it in front of the entrance doors to HQ


The secret password to get full credit is ALLAH AKBAR but you have to scream it real loud over and over again. Trust me, they'll void the contract for you lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Simplest way? Get new boyfriend & let the old one sort it out

For actual legal advice, maybe list location/jurisdiction and contract terms, or ask the local Uber forum


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Question: how to end a 6 month contract
Answer: wait 6 months


----------



## Yellowservices (Jan 23, 2018)

Who or what is LCR?


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

you're only 40, plenty of good miles left on ya. get a smarter man while you can


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Yellowservices said:


> Who or what is LCR?


Apparently you can rent a car from lion city rentals.
https://www.uber.com/en-SG/drive/resources/first-month-incentives-for-lcr/

Few worse ways to spend your time/money than renting a car to drive uber, imo.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

https://lioncityrentals.com.sg/faq/

It had a popup "Uber Hub Closure Please note that LCR is closed for until further notice. Thank you!" Grab is taking over.


----------

